# Ilf limb cores...maple vs bamboo vs foam



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Briar said:


> Can anyone explain the advantages and disadvantages or each? Which provides the best performance, speed, silence, durability....thank you!


In my OPINION.... none have a clear advantage of anything and all are wrapped in wood and glass... I prefer bamboo... probably because it's an exotic... but I've more bows that have simple construction... some essentially selfbows made from a 2X4... very smooth... go with the performance you are happy with... in my OPINION.... they all in the mix the same.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

B -

Maple is going to last the longest - period. 
Speed is based oh weight (assuming the design is appropriate for the material). 
Carbon "should" be the most stable as far as changes to heat and humidity.

Bragging rights depend on who you ask. $$$ = more bragging rights.

Seriously, unless you have either fairly sensitive machinery or exceptionally skilled shooters, the difference usually isn't enough to worry about. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Wood is cheaper and performs as well, or very very close to foam.
Foam depend on the material. Inexpensive foam limbs can weigh the same as wood. Not all foam is the same. It is a generic term. Any weight reduction will only result is a couple of fps. 
It is said that foam is more stable in temperature changes, but it would take some pretty big changes to see it.
Not sure about bamboo.
For the most part, the benefits of foam do not outweigh the increase in cost. Wood is an excellent core material. I would rather save the money and get wood, or pay the same and get a better wood core limb rather than a lesser foam core limb.
I have both, but I have never paid full price for foam core limbs.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

For the last couple years I have been shooting a set of limbs that have no core at all. (Uukha) 









Been very happy with them in terms of feel, speed and sound, and I can't imagine any laminated limb, regardless of the core, being more durable.


KPC


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

I've been shooting a set of Uukhas for the last six weeks or so and really like them. Very smooth drawing and super quiet. Maybe not the absolute fastest limbs but they don't seem to give up much in that department either. Now I'm thinking about picking up a heavier set for hunting.


----------

